

Chrome Lion fullscreen support ready to go in Canary, both with tabs and without - canistr
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/05/chrome-for-mac-os-x-lion/

======
canistr
I switched to Safari this week because Chrome Dev build had so many problems
particularly with broken gestures. And now I'm trying out Canary.

My only gripe with this new Canary build is that the pixel width of the URL
bar + tabs are now actually larger than Safari when they are in fullscreen.
Disappointing considering that I love Chrome because it has lowest pixel
width.

